
Zuckerberg announces Facebook will now allow users to turn off political ads - bhudman
https://www.businessinsider.com/zuckerberg-facebook-will-allow-users-to-turn-off-political-ads-2020-6
======
noble_pleb
Ability to turn off all political content (not just ads) is the most needed
feature right now. Once they start that feature, only then they will
understand how many of us twats are really interested in consuming that toxic
stuff!

